# Looking for information on 9mm



## J Allan (Jun 1, 2011)

How do I tell which CZ model 75 I am looking at? It says "made in Czechoslovakia" rather than Czech Republic. Does that make any difference? Also, all it says is Model 75, no other letters behind it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

can you post a link to what you are looking at and someone can help you. or if at a gunshop is it new, used etc etc.

you can go to CZ-USA -> Hunting & Sporting Firearms and Accessories to look at new models

the cz sponsored forum is The Original CZ Forum - Index


----------



## Flibuoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Czechoslovakia ended in January 1993


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

then it is a very old gun. You have to call the company, I'd imagine.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

goNYG said:


> then it is a very old gun. You have to call the company, I'd imagine.


Made prior to 1993 is "very old"?


----------

